
Show HN: Made a DI.FM electronic radio macOS app - monological
https://apps.apple.com/us/app/di-fm-electronic-music-radio/id1489117754?ls=1&mt=12
======
monological
If there’s any electronic music fans out there, I highly recommend checking
[https://di.fm](https://di.fm) out. They have a ton of different channels and
you can listen for free. It’s great music for long coding sessions. Just FYI,
the app only works with a premium subscription as it is a third-party app.

